# FX traders during London/US times



## paulromero486 (5 March 2008)

Hi all,

Any FX traders here trade during London/US?

I would love to talk to you guys.

skypeaulromero486
msn: sting105@hotmail.com


Been trading FX for 8 months, would love to make a FX chat group.


Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 March 2008)

sure. why not.

gough_75@hotmail.com


----------

